
Show HN: Forestry.io – A full CMS for Hugo/Jekyll in a single (React) file - sgallant
https://forestry.io/remote
======
sgallant
Hey folks,

I was building a website for a friend and I REALLY didn't want to use
WordPress. I was tired of updating plugins, dealing with hacked sites, paying
for expensive hosting, etc. So, my co-founder and I built Forestry.io, a CMS
for Jekyll and Hugo sites that works with GitHub and allows you to host
anywhere.

Instead of 100's of PHP files, Forestry is a full CMS in a single html file.
Drop it into your static Hugo or Jekyll site and log from mysite.com/admin/.
Boom done. No updates required, no hassle.

It commits all content updates back to your GitHub repo and can publish to
your host (Amazon S3, FTP, GitHub Pages, etc). If you commit to your repo,
Forestry will pull in your changes so people using the CMS will see them.

Looking forward to everyone's feedback.

